# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Las centrales nucleares de Trillo y Almaraz II se conectan a la red tras sendas paradas programadas

## Jonasino

> La central de Trillo, ubicada en Guadalajara, se ha conectado a la red eléctrica una vez finalizados los trabajos correspondientes a la vigésimo novena parada de recarga de combustible y mantenimiento general.
> 
> 
> Para el desarrollo de los trabajos programados, CNAT, la empresa operadora, ha contratado a más 1.000 trabajadores adicionales a la plantilla habitual pertenecientes a 40 empresas especializadas. Estos profesionales han recibido más de 6.000 horas de formación adecuada a las actividades a realizar en la planta.
> Entre los cerca de 3.700 trabajos realizados durante la parada de recarga, además de la sustitución de 40 elementos combustibles, se ha llevado a cabo la instalación del Sistema de Venteo Filtrado de la Contención, que, señalan desde CNAT "potencia la robustez de la planta y su capacidad de respuesta ante sucesos que puedan ir más allá de sus bases de diseño".
> 
> Asimismo, CNAT, operadora también de la central nuclear de Almaraz (Cáceres), ha anunciado que la unidad II se ha conectado nuevamente a la red eléctrica nacional tras finalizar satisfactoriamente la parada programada iniciada el 1 de junio y cuyo objetivo era realizar las pruebas de secuencia de operabilidad del cuarto Generador Diésel.
> 
> Almaraz II inicia así un nuevo ciclo de operación que se extenderá hasta abril de 2018, fecha prevista para la próxima parada para recarga de combustible.


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...as-programadas

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),HUESITO (13-jun-2017)

----------

